

Ask HN: Would you support drones that record video to backtrack terrorists? - Cieplak

The US military has used drones over cities to record video and later replay IED attacks in order to trace the footsteps of the person who planted the device.  Law enforcement would love to get their hands on this sort of technology.  If there were a way to deploy such technology and limit its use to tracing terrorist attacks, that might be nice.  However, I don't see a way to prevent the government from abusing the opportunity, in the same way the government has abused the Patriot Act, which was intended to prevent terrorism, but has been used beyond the scope of preventing terrorism.<p>Before Monday, nearly all of us would have rejected such a proposition.  Has Monday's bombings in Boston affected your position?  Is this a case of giving up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety?  If this sort of attack becomes a trend, would you support such measures?
======
3825
Recording video of someone out in the streets sounds like a fair game. It is a
game of diminishing returns though. Personally, I'd like to see greater
transparency on how different defense/intelligence/law enforcement agencies
spend their money.

Winding down (and ultimately dismantling) the TSA would be a good way to come
to a common ground.

